
Political arguments inside Google have gotten so bad that employees formed group - SirLJ
http://www.businessinsider.com/these-google-employees-are-trying-to-fight-internal-cyberbullying-2018-3
======
peoplewindow
It's amazing how Google can't get a grip on its own workforce. And this is yet
another trash article written to try and manipulate the readers:

 _But discussions have become more hostile and abusive since an engineer on
internal forums last summer wrote that women are biologically unsuited for
technology jobs_

Damore didn't write that.

 _" My coworkers and I are having our right to a safe workplace being
endangered," said staff site reliability engineer Liz Fong-Jones, one of the
lead organizers._

What a surprise that this name crops up again. From leaked screenshots we know
this is the same woman who said:

"Frankly, I could care less about being unfair to cisgender, straight, able
bodied white men. You already have all the advantages in the world"

and

"... I feel if there is any harm to the interests of white men from that work,
it is more than made up for by the benefits to everyone as a whole"

Apparently telling most of your coworkers they are disposable and should be
treated unfairly upsets them and has consequences, who knew.

It is absurd that Google allows people like Fong-Jones to openly engage in
vile racism and sexism against the bulk of its own workforce for years on end,
without firing her. What incredible weakness.

